
Impressed by Slow Code - hanszeir
http://www.planeterlang.org/en/planet/article/Impressed_by_Slow_Code/
======
Symbol
I think the author misses the point: you can't just look at code and expect to
understand performance, in any language. That's what profilers are for. I will
agree that micro-optimization of _known_ hotspots is mechanical, but finding
the right areas can be deliciously difficult.

~~~
jerf
How can the author be "missing" _his own point_? This isn't a reply to
anything.

